
Architectural patterns of resilient distributed systems - kordless
https://github.com/Randommood/Strangeloop2015/blob/master/README.md
======
abc_lisper
Amazing talk!

~~~
abc_lisper
Video here
[https://youtu.be/ohvPnJYUW1E?list=PLcGKfGEEONaCIl5eU53uPBnRJ...](https://youtu.be/ohvPnJYUW1E?list=PLcGKfGEEONaCIl5eU53uPBnRJ9rbIH32R)

